# Reviews on 21ft Striper Seaswirl



## reely blessed (Oct 23, 2007)

Saw a good price on a 2002 21ft CC Striper Seaswirl 

Would love any reviews on this boat: how it performs offshore, is it hard to access pumps, wiring etc.

I am looking for a safe boat to run 20 miles offshore on calm seas. Looking for a 

boat that can handle well if conditions change.

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

They were/are pretty popular in the mid atlantic areas. Never heard anything bad about them. I would be more worried about the engine than the hull. They were usually minimum powered with not so great/cheapest engines.


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

I had a 2007 2101 Striper with a 200 Yamaha for five years. I would fish 35 plus miles all of the time with no hesitation. There were times it would leave you wet, but not worrying if you would make it back. I agree that the larger outboard is a plus. I had the option of the 150 and am glad I chose the 200.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I also had one and they are built very well. The hardware used was all top notch. Mine had a Mercury that went sour..


----------



## reely blessed (Oct 23, 2007)

yea,

This one is advertised with a Yamaha 150 with less than 300hrs. Not much use for a boat that old.

Thought it might be underpowered. Might wait for something better to come along. 

Was going to buy a 22.5 Keywest CC with twin Yamaha 115 4-strokes(600 hrs) but found out interior was in rough condition. Seller had modified for stone crabbing. kidda crazy to damage that nice a boat.

Thanks for all input!!!!


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

saw that one posted, looks like a steal. Recently rode in a 21ft Striper SeaSwirl with a single 200 yamaha, but its a dual console. Rode super nice, lots of space to move around. If i werent in the market for a house that boat would be at the top of my list.


----------



## lightchop (Jan 15, 2009)

I currently own a 2005 Striper 2101 CC with a 225 Etec. I have owned it since 2007. Original owner said he wanted to be able to outrun any storm and it will. I have had her running at 55mph with some throttle left. Hull has been great. No issues. All I have done is wash and wax and had cushions redone. I believe the lowest hp rating is 150 for that hull. If you are serious about purchasing the boat, I would suggest you ask to do a sea trial and put at least four adults in the boat to see if it handles to your liking.


----------

